# Pukes



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you suppose the Pukes are going after Peppers?Their hiring of Dom Capers will bring a 3-4 defense to Puketown.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Do you suppose the Pukes are going after Peppers?Their hiring of Dom Capers will bring a 3-4 defense to Puketown.


I like the 3-4...they won't run it exclusively. Peppers would be a great addition, but he'll want to much and TT won't spend big on a FA. Haynesworth would be nice too.


----------

